# Coloring liquid soaps



## herackonchiasa (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there anyway to successfully tint liquid soaps with natural colorants?


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't tried it with LS, but I know that olive oil infused with anatto seeds colors CP soap a lovely yellow color, so I'd bet it would work on LS.


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, it works on LS.  I have a beautiful orange colored LS made with almond oil infused with annato.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 22, 2014)

What about ls made with the glycerin method ? Those tend to come out an honey amber color. What about coloring those since they're already kinda golden?


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

Just remember that all your colors will mix with that yellow.  So, if you add red from annato or paprika infused oil to make the soap, you get orange once it mixes with the base amber. 

I used some MP blue and got an odd, but pretty, sort of purpleish color as MP colorants are not meant to be used with high pH soaps.

Just make small batches of soap, trying different colorants, that is part of the fun of making soap.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice susie


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 23, 2014)

is there any way to make colorless clear liquid soap? does it depend on the oils used ?


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 28, 2014)

herackonchiasa said:


> is there any way to make colorless clear liquid soap? does it depend on the oils used ?



Yes it does.  Coconut Oil soap is the only one closest to being colorless,  even though it's really a slightly pale yellow.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 28, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> Yes it does.  Coconut Oil soap is the only one closest to being colorless,  even though it's really a slightly pale yellow.



Lady of 4, I ended up starting a new thread about this all its own ; & I've gotten coconut oil from others as well. I cane to the thought then that using mct oil would be my best bet. & it has a sap value. Now to the lab ! Muahahahahaaaaaa.  Thanks for the reassurance !


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 28, 2014)

herackonchiasa said:


> Lady of 4, I ended up starting a new thread about this all its own ; & I've gotten coconut oil from others as well. I cane to the thought then that using mct oil would be my best bet. & it has a sap value. Now to the lab ! Muahahahahaaaaaa.  Thanks for the reassurance !



Oh yes,  I remember that as well now.  I provided the link for a website that sells MCTs.  Have fun with that!  I love experimenting with new concepts as well.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 28, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> Oh yes,  I remember that as well now.  I provided the link for a website that sells MCTs.  Have fun with that!  I love experimenting with new concepts as well.



Yes experimenting is half the fun !


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 28, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> Oh yes,  I remember that as well now.  I provided the link for a website that sells MCTs.  Have fun with that!  I love experimenting with new concepts as well.



Yes experimenting is half the fun !


----------



## herackonchiasa (Sep 8, 2014)

http://m.chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/


----------

